# Anselm



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 21, 2005)

Anselm, born in what is now Italy in 1033, later became Archbishop of Canterbury and one of the greatest Christian philosophers in history. He died on April 21, 1109. 

For more on his life and works, see here.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 5, 2006)




----------

